# Rosarito-Ensenada



## vpkb (Jul 30, 2007)

Me and about 6-7 other friends are doing this ride, who else is going?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Don't get wasted during the ride and have fun!


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

AFTER the ride is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## vpkb (Jul 30, 2007)

Who else is going?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

vpkb said:


> Who else is going?


you and 10,000 of your closest friends.

I'm on the fence. Friends are going and have a hotel room. If I can get out of LA in time on Friday I'll head down and do it.

Look for me, I'll be the one with a helmet on 


// if you've never done it, HEADS UP for the first few miles. Lots of newbs not paying attention, causing wreck after wreck...

//and bring lots of hard candy to throw to the local kids


----------



## mmbtv (May 9, 2007)

IN with 2 others. It's not the free for all like some people say it is. Just crowded the first 5-10 miles like bigger charity rides.


----------



## J.D. (Jun 9, 2007)

I will be there, 3rd time. It is a blast. were staying at the Rosarito Beach Motel and should be there aroung 4PM. Driving from Tucson, AZ


----------



## vpkb (Jul 30, 2007)

Did the ride yesterday, this is my first long distance ride. It was fun! I only had about 26 miles of training beforehand so I'm very proud of myself completing the different climbs without stopping to walk.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

vpkb said:


> Did the ride yesterday, this is my first long distance ride. It was fun! I only had about 26 miles of training beforehand so I'm very proud of myself completing the different climbs without stopping to walk.


congrats!! SO many people walk up the big hill. I don't get it. Even mtn bikes with 27 speeds. 

I drove down Sat. morning, parked, got dressed, signed up and rode with a friend. I think I beat my PR by a minute or so, coming in just under 5 hours  Stopped for tamales and beer at the casita. Great weather, great day!

Ensenada:
<img src="https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1027/1465510403_e4f0f92e24_o.jpg"border=5>


----------



## vpkb (Jul 30, 2007)

Actually, mountain bikes are harder to climb with, i know this first hand; that's how i ended up with a road bike, it was night and day.

Yeah, we stopped at the casita too, the tecate was refreshing with lime juice and salt. I just checked my computer, completed the trip in just under 4 hours.

I made a mistake by not bringing poweraid on the ride, just plain water. I developed a slight cramp, sat out out for about 10 mins. My calf was moving like a scene from Aliens.


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

vpkb said:


> I made a mistake by not bringing poweraid on the ride, just plain water. I developed a slight cramp, sat out out for about 10 mins. My calf was moving like a scene from Aliens.


This can be remedied in the future by adding a little salt to your water. Add a splash of power aid or other drink. There are plenty of other electrolyte replacement products on the market. On long rides electrolyte replenishment is key or else you will get cramps.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

salt on the rim of a margarita also helps...





MTBMaven said:


> This can be remedied in the future by adding a little salt to your water. Add a splash of power aid or other drink. There are plenty of other electrolyte replacement products on the market. On long rides electrolyte replenishment is key or else you will get cramps.


----------



## J.D. (Jun 9, 2007)

What a great time!! Best ever, last time I made it in at 2:39 and this time I pulled it off in 2:36. What a freakin side wind, the last 15 miles I was getting blown away. Can't wait until next year!

JD


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

J.D. said:


> What a great time!! Best ever, last time I made it in at 2:39 and this time I pulled it off in 2:36. What a freakin side wind, the last 15 miles I was getting blown away. Can't wait until next year!


wait, so you didn't stop for beer??? _no comprende_

try the sidewind with 4-blade Spinergys. I was freakin changing lanes every time there was a gust. White-knuckler of a downhill!


----------



## J.D. (Jun 9, 2007)

Hollywood said:


> wait, so you didn't stop for beer??? _no comprende_
> 
> try the sidewind with 4-blade Spinergys. I was freakin changing lanes every time there was a gust. White-knuckler of a downhill!


No I made it a 50 mile time trial so that I could get a good table, good beer, and a good taco a lot sooner. We made a deal though, 1st one in buys the beer, so I left broke 

And yea the wind was crazy. They must of been really ban on the Spinergy. I was riding a set of Fulcrum R1's and sometimes it would hit the blades just right and it was pretty freaky. What a great time though. Except the border part coming back. 2HRS!!! To get from Rosorito beach Hotel to the US

JD


----------



## J.D. (Jun 9, 2007)

O'ya one more thing. When I got to the top of the last hill (4 miles my ass) there was a guy in front of me that pucked, swerved left, went off the shoulder, hit some sand, and dropped like a bowling ball. He wasn't able to click out in time. I've never seen so much fluid come out of one persons mouth in my life, You could tell it was a total beer puke because there was no food just pure liquid. I yelled "are you ok"? and he said ya in the most hung over voice I've ever heard. I decided to hold off on the drinking until after the ride instead of before, and after that I was glad I did.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

J.D. said:


> Except the border part coming back. 2HRS!!! To get from Rosorito beach Hotel to the US


same here. Sucked. Next year with passports should be even better. 

I downed a margarita right at the base of the first climb. About half way up I starting thinking maybe that wasn't such a great idea after all. Made it ok without hurling tho


----------



## vpkb (Jul 30, 2007)

MTBMaven said:


> This can be remedied in the future by adding a little salt to your water. Add a splash of power aid or other drink. There are plenty of other electrolyte replacement products on the market. On long rides electrolyte replenishment is key or else you will get cramps.


I had plenty of salt with my Tecate. Maybe i'll try the electrolyte replacement products next year.


----------

